# Mermaid Brides...Underwater Wedding Photos



## SeaBreeze (Oct 30, 2014)

The latest thing, underwater wedding photos, see some pics here...http://www.boredpanda.com/mermaid-brides-adam-opris-wedding-photography-underwater/


----------

